# What Ussr Or Russian Are You Wearing This Week?



## martinzx

Hi Comrades,

In an attempt to create more interest in the USSR / Russian watch forum, I have decided to post a thread 'What USSR or Russian are you wearing this week?'

If you are or have been wearing a USSR/Russian watch, lets see some pictures, this is for fun, so no posts demanding today's date etc thank-you 

Let show off these great & underrated watches







I would really appreciate & encourage old & new poster alike.

I am wearing this lovely Raketa dress watch, 17 Jewel manual wind, 2609 Caliber


----------



## Russ Cook

What a lovely idea Martin,beautiful watch by the way.

Today i am wearing a Vostok 22j Precision,still keeping perfect time.

Best Regards,

Russ.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lampoc

Still my favourite watch:


----------



## Krispy

Having spent rather a lot of money on watches this last couple of weeks (and still waiting for the buggers to arrive!) I find myself unable to remove this >Â£20 Boctok...


----------



## MerlinShepherd

KrispyDK said:


> Having spent rather a lot of money on watches this last couple of weeks (and still waiting for the buggers to arrive!) I find myself unable to remove this >Â£20 Boctok...


Ha ha, that can happen! I own a Speedy mark ii that I love and a 62 Seamaster dress and several others that are lovely, however, I quite often find myself wearing this, which was free....










story of how I came by it here....

how I received my first (and best) Vostok


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I'll be wearing a lot of them! Right now, the Strela on its new butterfly clasp.



















Not the most comfortable thing in the world but at least I think the strap is going to last a bit more.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur

My Sturmanskie


----------



## bowie

have just got this out to try on.a good post also.










bowie


----------



## Stinch

My first. It arrived from Moscow a couple of weeks ago, I changed the strap & think this rubber one from RLT suits it.


----------



## Steve's Dad

By coincidence I've been wearing this Vostok all week:










Love your Scubadude Stinch


----------



## William_Wilson

Maybe I'll give the Snacktime a run. 










Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981

I'll be wearing this one tomorrow that I just received from Merlin Shepherd.

Not my own photo. I've changed it to black leather now.


----------



## martinzx

A Kirovskie 'Communist Party; watch today,


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Maybe I'll give the Snacktime a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


An Aviator on a mesh? Can't make up my mind if I like it or not but it's certainly different!


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur




----------



## Draygo

Quite a lot of this, this week










Enjoying the new ss bracelet after a decade + on leather...


----------



## Worzel

:toot: Happy New Year Russian & Chinese watchers,

Last day of this week but first day of 2012, I'll be wearing my 17J Sekonda.










Need to think of a watch related new years resolution!

:big_boss:

Worzel


----------



## Kutusov

Worzel said:


> Need to think of a watch related new years resolution!
> 
> :big_boss:
> 
> Worzel


Happy New Year Worzel? What is that resolution just so we can make suggestions? :smartass:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur




----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Quite a lot of this, this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the new ss bracelet after a decade + on leather...


Looks really well, the finish matches perfectly! It's a shame about those hollow end pieces but I guess you only notice that because it's a close up picture.


----------



## Worzel

Kutusov said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to think of a watch related new years resolution!
> 
> :big_boss:
> 
> Worzel
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Worzel? What is that resolution just so we can make suggestions? :smartass:
Click to expand...

Well I resolve to post more on this forum. Oh! and sell some watches.

What about you? Tell us what you resolve to do in 2012?

:big_boss:

Worzel


----------



## Kutusov

Worzel said:


> Tell us what you resolve to do in 2012?


To finish my bloody PhD... that thing is going on for 4 or 5 years now... :wallbash: Not much work left, just correcting a few things and a adding a few others. It's just I'm so sick of that ***** that I don't even know what's it about anymore 

A few months back I though about quite smocking but it's a bad time to try that. Things will have to be a lot more stable to accomplish that and 2012 is going to be a tough year for us down here...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> A few months back I though about quite smocking but it's a bad time to try that. Things will have to be a lot more stable to accomplish that and 2012 is going to be a tough year for us down here...







Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> 
> William


   Yeah, like that!!

...at least I no longer snort glue or carpet dust


----------



## KevG

Been in Spain for the last week wearing this a lot










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

Well, this one is still running from yesterday, so...










...BTW, what's this week? Better define what week it is or if it's an ongoing thing...


----------



## bsa

This one will get a run sometime this week.










And this one always goes swimming with me which will be in about 1 hour










And the 710 wears this on most days










Cheers Mark


----------



## Rigsby

I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.


----------



## Lampoc

Rigsby said:


> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.


A lot of places won't touch Russian watches and to be honest a proper service is probably going to cost as much as the watch is worth. Are you sure it really needs one?


----------



## Rigsby

Lampoc said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of places won't touch Russian watches and to be honest a proper service is probably going to cost as much as the watch is worth. Are you sure it really needs one?
Click to expand...

I my thoughts too, but the faults are

Buckled locking ring (wont tighten down properly)

Loose lens

Crown very loose when winding

misting inside when worn outside when raining even when covered

Thanks for replying.


----------



## martinzx

Some great watches, please keep them coming...... 

I have been wearing this USSR Luch quartz


----------



## Lampoc

Rigsby said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of places won't touch Russian watches and to be honest a proper service is probably going to cost as much as the watch is worth. Are you sure it really needs one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I my thoughts too, but the faults are
> 
> Buckled locking ring (wont tighten down properly)
> 
> Loose lens
> 
> Crown very loose when winding
> 
> misting inside when worn outside when raining even when covered
> 
> Thanks for replying.
Click to expand...

Not sure if you already knew this but all Vostok movements have a wobbly crown 

The misting is certainly down to the lens and locking ring. The lens can be sorted out by any semi-competent watchmaker in a matter of minutes. Putting a new locking ring on would be a doddle too but I'm not sure where you'll be able to get hold of one. I'm sure someone else here will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Rigsby

Lampoc said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of places won't touch Russian watches and to be honest a proper service is probably going to cost as much as the watch is worth. Are you sure it really needs one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I my thoughts too, but the faults are
> 
> Buckled locking ring (wont tighten down properly)
> 
> Loose lens
> 
> Crown very loose when winding
> 
> misting inside when worn outside when raining even when covered
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if you already knew this but all Vostok movements have a wobbly crown
> 
> The misting is certainly down to the lens and locking ring. The lens can be sorted out by any semi-competent watchmaker in a matter of minutes. Putting a new locking ring on would be a doddle too but I'm not sure where you'll be able to get hold of one. I'm sure someone else here will point you in the right direction.
Click to expand...

Thank you, and sorry hijacking the thread.


----------



## bsa

This one will be on for Friday.










and i noticed my daughter was wearing this when going out last night










cheeky buggers just help themselves :thumbsup: .


----------



## mach 0.0013137

martinzx said:


> *this is for fun, so no posts demanding today's date etc thank-you *


That`s the RLT spirit :rltb: :thumbup:

I was begining to think some people might start insisting that we post photos of ourselves holding up the day`s newspaper to prove we actually owned & were wearing our watches









Anyway, I currently have this on my wrist B)

*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Rigsby said:


> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.


You could try our host Roy Taylor or Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch repairs, both are excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper

This Raketa for midweek.......



















Note the 'IV' :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Damn it... you had to remind me of the Devil, didn't you?... because I'm starting to believe that mine isn't fixable by watchmaking but by exorcism! :taz: 



dapper said:


> Note the 'IV' :wink2:


Yeah, I've noticed that some people take issue with the "IIII" instead of the proper "IV"... I actually like the "IIII" like on yours JL Classic and, somehow, I think it helps with dial readability. The "IX" is easy because is on one of those 4 main positions but with a "IV" you are actually reading "It's something past 5-1" :shout:


----------



## Rigsby

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Rigsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a RUSSIAN VOSTOK TANK COMMANDERS WATCH 1990s about 3 months ago, would love to get a proper services done on it but not sure where to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> You could try our host Roy Taylor or Steve Burrage of Ryte Time Watch repairs, both are excellent :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

mach 0.0013137 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> *this is for fun, so no posts demanding today's date etc thank-you *
> 
> 
> 
> That`s the RLT spirit :rltb: :thumbup:
> 
> I was begining to think some people might start insisting that we post photos of ourselves holding up the day`s newspaper to prove we actually owned & were wearing our watches
Click to expand...

Agreed









I am wearing this Molnija Pocket watch today


----------



## woody77

hi all these three but not for much longer as thay are all going up for trade soon as a job lot with a ladies russian .looking for one watch must down size.all the best woody77.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I know it`s not strictly Russian but would this be allowable for the thread? :huh:

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


----------



## Rigsby

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know it`s not strictly Russian but would this be allowable for the thread? :huh:
> 
> *Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Rigsby said:


> Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


Thanks, it`s rather special to me as it was one of two watches bought when I retired with money donated partially from work colleagues & friends but mostly from members of this great forum :rltb: :notworthy: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know it`s not strictly Russian but would this be allowable for the thread? :huh:


It's Russian enough! They stopped being Russian a couple of years ago with them being forced (my opinion anyway) to be something else.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it`s not strictly Russian but would this be allowable for the thread? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Russian enough! They stopped being Russian a couple of years ago with them being forced (my opinion anyway) to be something else.
Click to expand...

For sure Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it`s not strictly Russian but would this be allowable for the thread? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Russian enough! They stopped being Russian a couple of years ago with them being forced (my opinion anyway) to be something else.
Click to expand...

Well mine was purchased in 2009 from Roy who`d had it for sometime so I suppose then it should qualify 



martinzx said:


> For sure Mach


Excellent!! :thumbup:


----------



## Russ Cook

Some lovely watches on display.

Today, i am wearing a Raketa Ultra thin Cal;2209 23 j,another vastly underated Russian watch.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well mine was purchased in 2009 from Roy who`d had it for sometime so I suppose then it should qualify


Your model is prior to 2008. Although they are not called that, 2008 was the year they released the second generation of the Red Square, the ones like mine with an iridescent dial and numbers at 3 and 9. I couldn't find out when the Red Square model was released but I'm betting it was a couple of years before 2008 at most. It's too refined to be one of the initial VE models and I believe the RS came after the Arktika (just aa hunch though).


----------



## Vaurien

Nice Raketa, Russ Cook! k:

This week maybe I'll wear my Baltika.... widely frankenized! :wallbash:



Raketa Baltika 2609b di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Wearing the Brei.... Poljot, the strap being on a new and a bit uncomfortable deployment clasp.


----------



## Russ Cook

Vaurien said:


> Nice Raketa, Russ Cook! k:
> 
> This week maybe I'll wear my Baltika.... widely frankenized! :wallbash:
> 
> 
> 
> Raketa Baltika 2609b di AVaurien, su Flickr


Thank You Anna, a beautiful Baltika.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## john87300

More downmarket than most; now on a good brown leather strap


----------



## Steve's Dad

Sekonda this week. This one gets a lot of wrist time.










Martinzx, do you know what the movement is please? I believe it may be a Poljot of some type.


----------



## martinzx

Steve said:


> Sekonda this week. This one gets a lot of wrist time.
> 
> Martinzx, do you know what the movement is please? I believe it may be a Poljot of some type.


Poljot 2614.2H maybe ?

I am wearing this Poljot today


----------



## bsa

We are away camping so this one will be it for the next 10 days and will be wet every day


----------



## Kutusov

This one the whole day


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bsa said:


> We are away camping so this one will be it for the next 10 days and will be wet every day


Coincidently, I wore this earlier today...

*Vostok `Submarine Captain` cal.2416b 31 Jewels.*


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur

Submarine watch with "diver" bezel and vintage USSR bracelet.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> This one the whole day


I guess I'll join you. It wasn't easy. I decided to take a new picture, but thought I should polish the crystal first. That made me think I should do the SM300 while I was at it. Turns out I needed to sand them both with emery paper, then rouge cloth and then Silvo 5 or 6 times.  I may not be busy, but I am lazy though. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Sand the Sturmanskie? Doesn't yours have a plexi crystal? All you need is some polywatch, sanding is too rough for plexi, isn't it?

...still beats trying to glue the tinny, tinny tube that holds to the sweep second hand and that then fits into the 4th wheel mast... that's what I'm trying to attempt right now :wallbash:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Sand the Sturmanskie? Doesn't yours have a plexi crystal? All you need is some polywatch, sanding is too rough for plexi, isn't it?
> 
> ...still beats trying to glue the tinny, tinny tube that holds to the sweep second hand and that then fits into the 4th wheel mast... that's what I'm trying to attempt right now :wallbash:


I do have Polywatch and will use it for some finishing touches. I had some deep marks to deal with and didn't want to spend the rest of my life strong arming with Poly. I used 600 grit emery to smooth the edges of the scratches.

Later,

William


----------



## kes

Draygo said:


> Quite a lot of this, this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the new ss bracelet after a decade + on leather...


my russian isn't too good, what is the make and model of this - great looking watch


----------



## William_Wilson

kes said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of this, this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the new ss bracelet after a decade + on leather...
> 
> 
> 
> my russian isn't too good, what is the make and model of this - great looking watch
Click to expand...

When you see that written in Latin script it is "POLJOT". The meaning is flight or pilot. 

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

William's right, of course.

The rest of the text reads Aviator chronograph. This is the first version, Aviator I model, from the 90s. There's been quite a few versions since, with subtle differences. All are nice though. After the demise of Poljot, Maktime made these too. All have the classic 3133 chrono movement.

It's a lovely watch and one that's had a lot of wear over the last 10-ish years. I recommend it


----------



## mellons

this is very attractive: almost went for one yesterday on fleabay. Thought it would look a bit small but this wristie looks great! did you polish the case?



Kutusov said:


> This one the whole day


----------



## kes

thanks william and draygo


----------



## wotsch

Missed this thread when it started but glad to have found it now.

Been wearing this all week - one of my favourites, especially since I had a new crystal put in.



Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

mellons said:


> this is very attractive: almost went for one yesterday on fleabay. Thought it would look a bit small but this wristie looks great! did you polish the case?


These are not all that small and they wear bigger than, say, a Strela or the Aviator I. Being square-ish makes it feel bigger and the slopping lugs might give the impression they aren't there or that are part of the case. Anyway, it's about 45/46mm top to bottom.

The case is not completely polished, looks that way because of the rubbish phone picture. The top surface is brushed but the lugs and sides are mirror polished. Here's a better picture:










You might also want to take a look at the Okeah: same case, same movement but usually more expensive:










Edit for a wrist shot:


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Missed this thread when it started but glad to have found it now.
> 
> Been wearing this all week - one of my favourites, especially since I had a new crystal put in.
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr
> 
> -wotsch


Love those and they are now very hard to find!


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> These are not all that small and they wear bigger than, say, a Strela or the Aviator I. Being square-ish makes it feel bigger and the slopping lugs might give the impression they aren't there or that are part of the case. Anyway, it's about 45/46mm top to bottom.


Agreed that they wear quite large... am I right in thinking that the reissues are very slightly larger, with 20mm lugs rather than 18...?

I keep finding myself looking at nice shiny new Volmax ones which want to join my older one in the box. (You know how I like to have different sizes of the same watch







)


----------



## Kutusov

You are both right and wrong Dave. You know the mess it is to try to narrow down these Russians watches but I think there are 3 reissues set-ups. Both my Sturmanskie and Okeah are the first reissue. The case is the same size as the original ones, with two main differences: raised case to protect the upgraded mineral crystal; and bigger lugs like you said. I also thought they were 20mm until I bought a 20mm bracelet that didn't fit. The lugs re something like 19.5mm.

The second generation of reissued watches have what I believe to be a bigger case, probably the same that Volmax uses on their Sturmanskie Okeahs. Pushers are like the ones on the first generation and the original watch.

There's also what I believe to be a 3th generation, pre-full-throttle Volmax, with the reissued dials but case and pushers are just like the new models (with some missing details like the PVD cover bolted to the case face). Those have cases 44mm long, excluding lugs, so they should be close to 50mm lug to lug (I've read that somewhere but it's just out of memory.)

So, to sum up, there's several options and combinations. The first reissue are the closest thing to the original watch and the 3rd generation is more of an homage but keeping within present standards, with bigger and beefier cases and pushers. I believe that the differences were introduced gradually with the several reeditions that have been made, so (as usual) it's not easy to say what's what.

If you want my opinion, a black dialed Sturmanskie of the last reissued edition or the black or full lume Sturmanskie Okeah are both good options to have something close and yet different from the oldies you already have


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> You are both right and wrong Dave. You know the mess it is to try to narrow down these Russians watches but I think there are 3 reissues set-ups. Both my Sturmanskie and Okeah are the first reissue. The case is the same size as the original ones, with two main differences: raised case to protect the upgraded mineral crystal; and bigger lugs like you said. I also thought they were 20mm until I bought a 20mm bracelet that didn't fit. The lugs re something like 19.5mm.
> 
> The second generation of reissued watches have what I believe to be a bigger case, probably the same that Volmax uses on their Sturmanskie Okeahs. Pushers are like the ones on the first generation and the original watch.
> 
> There's also what I believe to be a 3th generation, pre-full-throttle Volmax, with the reissued dials but case and pushers are just like the new models (with some missing details like the PVD cover bolted to the case face). Those have cases 44mm long, excluding lugs, so they should be close to 50mm lug to lug (I've read that somewhere but it's just out of memory.)
> 
> So, to sum up, there's several options and combinations. The first reissue are the closest thing to the original watch and the 3rd generation is more of an homage but keeping within present standards, with bigger and beefier cases and pushers. I believe that the differences were introduced gradually with the several reeditions that have been made, so (as usual) it's not easy to say what's what.
> 
> If you want my opinion, a black dialed Sturmanskie of the last reissued edition or the black or full lume Sturmanskie Okeah are both good options to have something close and yet different from the oldies you already have


I knew I could rely on you! Thanks for the summary; all makes more sense now. No wonder I've never got to the bottom of it. I'm not keen on the very modern ones with the black top to the case - just gone a bit too far away from the original for my tastes. But I quite like the look of a few from our friend Ruscamera (you remember him, he caught the wrath of Raketa when they got all hissy). I can pm you the link, see what you think.

ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾, Ð ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾!


----------



## Steve's Dad

wotsch said:


> Missed this thread when it started but glad to have found it now.
> 
> Been wearing this all week - one of my favourites, especially since I had a new crystal put in.
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr
> 
> -wotsch


Very nice. What model is that please?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I knew I could rely on you! Thanks for the summary; all makes more sense now. No wonder I've never got to the bottom of it. I'm not keen on the very modern ones with the black top to the case - just gone a bit too far away from the original for my tastes. But I quite like the look of a few from our friend Ruscamera (you remember him, he caught the wrath of Raketa when they got all hissy). I can pm you the link, see what you think.
> 
> ÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾, Ð ÐµÐ½Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾!


I know the ones you are talking about, I had my eye on them too  It's from where I've got my Kirova. BTW, they are loosing all their shame, now they also list their Heinhart redialed Kirovas on ebay too... 

Oh, and prices are a bit lower if you order from their site and not ebay. It's a trusted seller AFAIK so you should be alright :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve's Dad

Steve said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed this thread when it started but glad to have found it now.
> 
> Been wearing this all week - one of my favourites, especially since I had a new crystal put in.
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot-Zivil-08small by wotsch, on Flickr
> 
> -wotsch
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. What model is that please?
Click to expand...

To answer my own question, I have found out it is a Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Civil.

Limited to 999 pieces and as our friend from Portugal says, "now very hard to find!"


----------



## mellons

watchadoo looks great



Kutusov said:


> mellons said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is very attractive: almost went for one yesterday on fleabay. Thought it would look a bit small but this wristie looks great! did you polish the case?
> 
> 
> 
> These are not all that small and they wear bigger than, say, a Strela or the Aviator I. Being square-ish makes it feel bigger and the slopping lugs might give the impression they aren't there or that are part of the case. Anyway, it's about 45/46mm top to bottom.
> 
> The case is not completely polished, looks that way because of the rubbish phone picture. The top surface is brushed but the lugs and sides are mirror polished. Here's a better picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also want to take a look at the Okeah: same case, same movement but usually more expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit for a wrist shot:
Click to expand...


----------



## nick555

Nice, very nice Okeah.

Today:


----------



## Vaurien

kes said:


> my russian isn't too good, what is the make and model of this - great looking watch


From top to bottom, you can see:

Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ is the brand, its means "flight" in russian language.

Then there is: Aviator, chonograph, and 23 jewels.

Bottom you can read "Product of Russia"

:yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Steve said:


> To answer my own question, I have found out it is a Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Civil.
> 
> Limited to 999 pieces and as our friend from Portugal says, "now very hard to find!"


Sorry I've missed your question... I'm not sure if that's the correct name for the watch, although that's what Julian Kampmann calls it. I think a Sturmanskie Civil is the one I've posted: a Air Force Sturmanskie with a regular 3133 and a crown at 6. The military version had a fixed chapter ring (so no need for a crown at 6) and a hacking 3133 (which is called a 31659).

That particular one is a Poljot... probably has no specific name but I don't know why Julian would call it a Sturmanskie. It has no such markings and it's still a Poljot model, not a later Volmax product that could come from their Sturmanskie brand.



mellons said:


> watchadoo looks great


It's not a watchaddoo, although it's very similar. It's a Strapcode Superengineer (type I, I think). It's a bit thicker than a watchaddoo, which probably makes the later a better bracelet for these watches.


----------



## Vaurien

Hallo, Kutusov, is your new avatar an owl? I thought that was a greek symbol. 

But now all of us, mediterrean people, are sailing in troubled waters (and I'm not referring to Costa Concordia :stop: ) so I appreciate.

When I'm sad, these old sovietskies come and raise my heart :wub:



Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Steve's Dad

Kutusov said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own question, I have found out it is a Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Civil.
> 
> Limited to 999 pieces and as our friend from Portugal says, "now very hard to find!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've missed your question... I'm not sure if that's the correct name for the watch, although that's what Julian Kampmann calls it. I think a Sturmanskie Civil is the one I've posted: a Air Force Sturmanskie with a regular 3133 and a crown at 6. The military version had a fixed chapter ring (so no need for a crown at 6) and a hacking 3133 (which is called a 31659).
> 
> That particular one is a Poljot... probably has no specific name but I don't know why Julian would call it a Sturmanskie. It has no such markings and it's still a Poljot model, not a later Volmax product that could come from their Sturmanskie brand.
Click to expand...

Thanks for answering Kutusov, but I think I originally asked the question to Wotsch.

But thanks for all the information, you certainly know your subject.

Crown at 6? Do you mean crown at 9?


----------



## Steve's Dad

nick555 said:


> Nice, very nice Okeah.
> 
> Today:


Really like that one Nick555.

Is it one of the new Vostok ANCHAR models?


----------



## Kutusov

Steve said:


> Thanks for answering Kutusov, but I think I originally asked the question to Wotsch.
> 
> But thanks for all the information, you certainly know your subject.
> 
> Crown at 6? Do you mean crown at 9?


No, I mean crown at 6... I was talking about the one I usually see referred as a civil Sturmanskie, this one:










The name makes sense because these ones are a bit different from the original Air Force version. The military version was exclusive to the Air Force and it was much later that these became available to the general public. There were two differences though... the movement didn't hack (it's a regular 3133) and it has the crown at 6 that allows you to rotate the chapter ring (and that I think its a PITA as the thing moves too easily. Sometimes you look at the watch and it's marking 30 minutes but then you also see an 8 along the marker and the brain goes "wait a minute!..." and you have to look at it again to confirm the time. That's part of the reason why I fixed the chapter ring in place on my Okeah)

The crown at 9 on your Poljot is another thing that makes it different from a Poljot Sturmanskie. I really don't know why Julian calls those a Sturmanskie Civil... I assume it's some kind of mistake he made but then again he knows this stuff a lot better than I do...

Doesn't really matter, that black 3133 is one of the most elegant Poljots ever!



Vaurien said:


> Hallo, Kutusov, is your new avatar an owl? I thought that was a greek symbol.
> 
> But now all of us, mediterrean people, are sailing in troubled waters (and I'm not referring to Costa Concordia :stop: ) so I appreciate.


Hi Anna, yes it's new  It's a bit of an upgrade from my former avatar, the other one was also an owl:










There's a lot of owls on Russian logos and I once tried to find out why. Couldn't find anything but I think you've just shed some light into it. The main classic civilizational influence on Russia came from the Greeks, they still use the Greek letters and all that. The owl is an ancient symbol connected to a lot of things. It's a symbol for knowledge on the west but the owl is also a mighty predator, extremely aware of its surroundings, silent, swift and deadly.

I'm not sure what my previous avatar was, I believe it's a patch for the Moscow Police or some other Police force. There's a Slava with that logo on the dial and it's usually sold on ebay as a Spetsnaz watch.










That's actually wrong as the bird (well, mammal) on mostl Spetsnaz patches is a bat. In fact, it looks a lot like the Batman logo :batman: 










...and Batman :lol: :


----------



## William_Wilson

In the small form, I thought your other avatar was some kind of Transformer symbol. :lol:

One more thing: Dun A Dun A, Dun A Dun A, BATMAN!

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

:dance:


----------



## Vaurien

Thank you for a lot of informations. Kutusov! :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch

Steve said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own question, I have found out it is a Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Civil.
> 
> Limited to 999 pieces and as our friend from Portugal says, "now very hard to find!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've missed your question... I'm not sure if that's the correct name for the watch, although that's what Julian Kampmann calls it. I think a Sturmanskie Civil is the one I've posted: a Air Force Sturmanskie with a regular 3133 and a crown at 6. The military version had a fixed chapter ring (so no need for a crown at 6) and a hacking 3133 (which is called a 31659).
> 
> That particular one is a Poljot... probably has no specific name but I don't know why Julian would call it a Sturmanskie. It has no such markings and it's still a Poljot model, not a later Volmax product that could come from their Sturmanskie brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering Kutusov, but I think I originally asked the question to Wotsch.
> 
> But thanks for all the information, you certainly know your subject.
> 
> Crown at 6? Do you mean crown at 9?
Click to expand...

Kutusov got there first with the information. Personally, I've seen the watch called Sturmanskie Zivil Chronograph (or Civil) and also just Zivil Chronograph. Juri Levenberg just calls it "POLJOT ZIVIL 3133 Chronograph" - see, for example, eBay auction 380325663171. I don't know the correct term, but for what it's worth I call it my "Poljot Zivil Chronograph".

As I mentioned, it's one of my favourites. I suspect the design is heavily inspired by the Sinn Frankfurter Finance District model 6000 or 6030, one of which I would love to own one day.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Kutusov got there first with the information. Personally, I've seen the watch called Sturmanskie Zivil Chronograph (or Civil) and also just Zivil Chronograph. Juri Levenberg just calls it "POLJOT ZIVIL 3133 Chronograph" - see, for example, eBay auction 380325663171. I don't know the correct term, but for what it's worth I call it my "Poljot Zivil Chronograph".
> 
> As I mentioned, it's one of my favourites. I suspect the design is heavily inspired by the Sinn Frankfurter Finance District model 6000 or 6030, one of which I would love to own one day.


JK gets some watches from JL, I know they know each other and do/have done business together so that might explain why both call it that. I really don't know and I guess it's better to call it something than just "that black Poljot that looks like a Sinn, you know the one I'm talking about?"  .

Anyway, it's a beauty! To tell you the truth, I like that Poljot better than the Sinn. It has a cleaner dial without the third subdial and GMT/Dual timer/hour hand extension (?) 4th hand.

I've got a Poljot Aviator I just today (that needs some fixing) and I have a more "St. Petersburgian" 3133 on the way, something that will cross a Buran/Basilika style Poljot from the list. So I feel I'm pretty much done with 3133 (well, more or less) EXCEPT for one of those! Not for now but sometime in the future.

Well, off to take a look inside the Aviator I and expecting to have a new sweep second hand for the Okeah this week, so I should have all of them up and running by the end of the week.... that, unless the Okeah decides to blow up on my face once I replace its hand... there's virtually nothing else it can do to me, I think I've replaced almost half of its movement already! :russian_roulette:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> When I'm sad, these old sovietskies come and raise my heart :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su Flickr


Very nice Anna recently missed out on a black Sekonda Strela 

Anyway I am wearing this Luch Quartz today


----------



## dapper

This one's getting an airing today.....


----------



## Steve's Dad

wotsch said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own question, I have found out it is a Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie Civil.
> 
> Limited to 999 pieces and as our friend from Portugal says, "now very hard to find!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've missed your question... I'm not sure if that's the correct name for the watch, although that's what Julian Kampmann calls it. I think a Sturmanskie Civil is the one I've posted: a Air Force Sturmanskie with a regular 3133 and a crown at 6. The military version had a fixed chapter ring (so no need for a crown at 6) and a hacking 3133 (which is called a 31659).
> 
> That particular one is a Poljot... probably has no specific name but I don't know why Julian would call it a Sturmanskie. It has no such markings and it's still a Poljot model, not a later Volmax product that could come from their Sturmanskie brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for answering Kutusov, but I think I originally asked the question to Wotsch.
> 
> But thanks for all the information, you certainly know your subject.
> 
> Crown at 6? Do you mean crown at 9?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kutusov got there first with the information. Personally, I've seen the watch called Sturmanskie Zivil Chronograph (or Civil) and also just Zivil Chronograph. Juri Levenberg just calls it "POLJOT ZIVIL 3133 Chronograph" - see, for example, eBay auction 380325663171. I don't know the correct term, but for what it's worth I call it my "Poljot Zivil Chronograph".
> 
> As I mentioned, it's one of my favourites. I suspect the design is heavily inspired by the Sinn Frankfurter Finance District model 6000 or 6030, one of which I would love to own one day.
> 
> -wotsch
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying Wotsch :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

Had these on this week, undecided forthe rest of the week though



















Kev


----------



## nick555

Lithuania :tongue2:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Anyway I am wearing this Luch Quartz today


Really nice! And nice strap :notworthy:

I think two things:

1- It relieves your hart, too

2. Where have I put my quarts Luch???? :taz:

:lol:


----------



## john87300

Tonight Popeda,


----------



## Vaurien

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am wearing this Luch Quartz today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice! And nice strap :notworthy:
> 
> .............
> 
> 2. Where have I put my quarts Luch???? :taz:
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Here it is!



Quartz Luch - Luch al quarzo cal. 2356 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> I've got a Poljot Aviator I just today (that needs some fixing) and I have a more "St. Petersburgian" 3133 on the way, something that will cross a Buran/Basilika style Poljot from the list. So I feel I'm pretty much done with 3133 (well, more or less) EXCEPT for one of those! Not for now but sometime in the future.


The only 3133 I'm really looking for is the Komandirskie chrono (see here and here). If anyone has one, please post a photo.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> The only 3133 I'm really looking for is the Komandirskie chrono (see here and here). If anyone has one, please post a photo.
> 
> -wotsch


Will a tank version, reversed panda do? I'll PM you the link to the only seller I know that still has one of those.

Might as well post my little Putin here... still wearing it today...










This one feels a bit strange, it's so over the top tzarist (spelling?) that takes a bit of getting used to. Still, loving it so far! Very different from everything else!


----------



## martinzx

Lovely Quartz Luch, Anna , I replied on the 'Add your latest USSR additions' thread.......

Today I am wearing this lovely Slava


----------



## AlexC1981

I have been wearing this one quite a lot lately.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

AlexC1981 said:


> I have been wearing this one quite a lot lately.


That Raketa is top banana, mate. Love it to bits...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Might as well post my little Putin here... still wearing it today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one feels a bit strange, it's so over the top tzarist (spelling?) that takes a bit of getting used to. Still, loving it so far! Very different from everything else!


As you know, Renato, we share similar tastes. Usually.







But I can't get my head around that one  I like that it is, as you say, different, but... No. Sorry mate. Having said that, I really like that you like it. We can't all like and own the same things, eh? One thing's for sure - it's no shrinking violet (I hope that translates...).


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Kutusov said:


> Might as well post my little Putin here... still wearing it today...


Malinki Putin? It's a crazy, wacky, bling-fest! Glad you can wear that..... maybe you might like my Cyma matching pair that I've just put up for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> As you know, Renato, we share similar tastes. Usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't get my head around that one  I like that it is, as you say, different, but... No. Sorry mate. Having said that, I really like that you like it. We can't all like and own the same things, eh? One thing's for sure - it's no shrinking violet (I hope that translates...).


  It's a strange one... it's so over the top that it cancels its own over-the topness  And it's not a recently acquired love, I think we've chatted about one of these a year ago or so. Anyway, I have a brown alligator strap coming in to dress it up in a more casual fashion.



MerlinShepherd said:


> Malinki Putin? It's a crazy, wacky, bling-fest! Glad you can wear that..... maybe you might like my Cyma matching pair that I've just put up for Valentine's Day!


Nah, not enough bling mate! :afro: But seriously, I know this is a watch that has pretty much everything a WIS hates on a watch. And I should probably add that I like it because I see something very Russian about it. If this was some Swiss watch without the tradition behind these sort of Russian watches, I would probably hate it. Doesn't make sense, does it? But hey, we are talking about watches! :lol: :russian:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Doesn't make sense, does it? But hey, we are talking about watches!


So so true 

edit: one day I'll get used to the quoting thing...


----------



## Kutusov

Here's another photo in all its MOP glory 










You've probably seen it on the last Saturday thread and I'm not wearing it today but I like it so much... :wub:

...now all I need is a tall blond Russian girl in a fur coat to go along with it :naughty:


----------



## Dazzer

Kutusov said:


> ...now all I need is a tall blond Russian girl in a fur coat to go along with it :naughty:


I think you need to be a Lib Dem MP to get one of those 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/8836535/MI5-officer-says-MP-Mike-Hancock-was-victim-of-Russian-spy-honeytrap.html


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> I think you need to be a Lib Dem MP to get one of those
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/8836535/MI5-officer-says-MP-Mike-Hancock-was-victim-of-Russian-spy-honeytrap.html


Aaahhh... dang it! I'll settle for a few hundred shares of Gazprom then...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Here's another photo in all its MOP glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've probably seen it on the last Saturday thread and I'm not wearing it today but I like it so much... :wub:
> 
> ...now all I need is a tall blond Russian girl in a fur coat to go along with it :naughty:


Renato,

That is so Over the Top, I love it,


----------



## AlexC1981

MerlinShepherd said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wearing this one quite a lot lately.
> 
> 
> 
> That Raketa is top banana, mate. Love it to bits...
Click to expand...

Cheers. Raketa have made some lovely watches. I took these photos today of my two favourite Raketa's.


----------



## Kutusov

The first one is beautiful!! What's the size of the case?


----------



## AlexC1981

33 or 34mm without the crown. A wee dwarf of a watch. I bought it here a month ago.


----------



## Kutusov

I was already guessing it was some kind of Poljot Deluxe derivative... :sadwalk:

This is really something that bugs me... we were discussing the future of Russian watchmaking on some other thread and it would be so easy for them to get a foothold by keep making updated versions of these watches! But no, they seem to have this idea that they should leave the old ways behind and offer new stuff that they clearly are clueless about (see the soon to be released Aviator, it's a thread that JoT have started).

Anyway, I would love one of these in 40 to 42mm.


----------



## AlexC1981

Some of the watches in the catalogue that you can download from the Raketa website look ok.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> Some of the watches in the catalogue that you can download from the Raketa website look ok.


But that's the new Swiss owned Raketa that already proven to be a bunch of ****s (some old thread started by some PR that I won't even bother to look for).

The closest thing to what I was saying was made by Alexander Shorokhov and his German based Poljot International. They have a CCCP line with lots of different Russian movements (probably NOS) and more updated dimensions http://www.cccp-watch.com/en/catalogue.htm.

I like the 1966 model, I'm just not a huge fan of that big CCCP on every dial...


----------



## AlexC1981

Yes I remember there was a bit of a row over something or other. Something about them not acknowledging old Raketa's as part of their company history?

There are some excellent watches in the catalogue you posted, but you're right in that they have got it wrong with the logo. My first issue with the logo is that it is really big and ugly. They could still have the letters, but show them in a more elegant way. Second issue is that it's not a Soviet built watch, so it's a Soviet fan watch. I might be a fan of Soviet watches, but that doesn't make me a fan of the USSR!


----------



## nick555




----------



## Neil2094

It's been this all week for me so far, I haven't worn it out for quite some time and forgotten how much I like it


----------



## AlexC1981

What have you got there nick555?


----------



## nick555

I do not understand the questions, but rather pointless. I help the translator, in understanding, but do not always succeed.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> What have you got there nick555?





nick555 said:


> I do not understand the questions, but rather pointless. I help the translator, in understanding, but do not always succeed.


It's a Sturmanskie (Volmax) Sputnik with a 24H Poljot 2623 movement. At least I think it is..


----------



## Draygo

nick555 said:


>


Not seen this before. I assume it's a Volmax. It's a nice one and the markers vaguely remind me of my 1MWF Signal alarm (from the late 50s / early 60s, I think):










Edit: typo


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Not seen this before. I assume it's a Volmax. It's a nice one and the markers vaguely remind me of my 1MWF Signal alarm (from the late 50s / early 60s, I think):


It is. There are several variations of case and dial color. One of them is full gold (case + dial) that I'm sure you would love :lol: :sweatdrop:

I'm not wearing this one today...










...but it was on my wrist all day, yesterday.

PS: Imageshack say that there's a limit of 500 pictures on a free account?? I have 3254 photos there... :wallbash: Much to delete or full migration to photobucket me thinks... gods dang it, the internet is really p***ing me off recently.


----------



## AlexC1981

Thanks. I like the Sputnik.


----------



## rouks

These are part of my collection which I wear depending on my wardrobe










The Russian's that I have are the Sturmanskie 26669 (top left), Buran Tonneau Alarm (second from right top) and Poljot Weekender (top right). I also have a Raketa Worldtime and a Buran 2614.


----------



## Kutusov

rouks said:


> These are part of my collection which I wear depending on my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian's that I have are the Sturmanskie 26669 (top left), Buran Tonneau Alarm (second from right top) and Poljot Weekender (top right). I also have a Raketa Worldtime and a Buran 2614.


 fftopic2: That Zeppelin is one of their quartz models, isn't it? They make some very cool watches... fftopic2:


----------



## rouks

Yes, it's a Ronda swiss quartz 6302B dual time. Got a special edition with the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Kutusov

Very cool watch. Zeppelin and Junker have some pretty nice ones and that's no exception!


----------



## Chascomm

So far this week on my wrist:


----------



## martinzx

nick555 said:


> I do not understand the questions, but rather pointless. I help the translator, in understanding, but do not always succeed.


It means post the watch you are wearing or have been wearing this week, I hope that translates better


----------



## louiswu

No prizes at all for guessing what's attached to my wrist this week .......


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> No prizes at all for guessing what's attached to my wrist this week .......


A cracker indeed Nick & looks mint, I was wondering who bought it 

well done, such a good looking dial

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> No prizes at all for guessing what's attached to my wrist this week .......


Rolex 4570? :huh:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> No prizes at all for guessing what's attached to my wrist this week .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex 4570? :huh:
Click to expand...

Silly bugger, I was thinking Rolex too, but thought I should keep it to myself. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> Rolex 4570? :huh:


um .... nope. Not one of those. Is there a Rolly that looks like the Okeah? Or is it some other joke that i'm not getting ? ardon:


----------



## louiswu

Inspired by Deco's Amphibian on rubber in the recent additions thread i'm giving this a try this week.......










Post-USSR Amphibian on a not-as-nice-as-Deco's rubber strap

Sorry it's not brown Kutusov, but at least it's not a nato, eh? 

cheers

Nick


----------



## Deco

louiswu said:


> Inspired by Deco's Amphibian on rubber in the recent additions thread i'm giving this a try this week.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-USSR Amphibian on a not-as-nice-as-Deco's rubber strap
> 
> Sorry it's not brown Kutusov, but at least it's not a nato, eh?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Nick


I'm liking the blue dial Nick, and the rubber strap.


----------



## Vaurien

Nice Komandirskie, Nick! :russian:


----------



## louiswu

Thanks guys. That modern Vostok was one of my first purchases after discovering this place and the glory of Russian watches.

I was still in a bit of a blue-faced divers watches phase back then, so it was inevitable i got one of the CCCP versions too.....










Still trying to find the right strap for this one though.

atb,

Nick


----------



## Worzel

Arrived today - thanks to the :rltb: sales forum and Miroman - I shall wear it this week.

Very easy to wear and like so many contemporary Soviet watches, easy on the eye


----------



## JoT

Vostok Albatross with a Soviet Coastguard dial


----------



## dombox40

Got this old 1954 Svet out the box today still keeps great time.


----------



## Kutusov

JoT said:


> Vostok Albatross with a Soviet Coastguard dial


 :notworthy: :notworthy: That's one of coolest Vostoks ever! I've spend hours and hours on ebay trying to get one until I gave up!


----------



## martinzx

Well the 3 watches posted today, are all cool in my book 

Great Slava Alan, I have a soft spot for this brand 

The Vostok Albatross is a peach Jot 

The Svet from the 2nd Moscow watch factory is quite special 

& thanks for posting, if you have the time & inclination please add to this thread please:

http://www.thewatchf...l=&fromsearch=1


----------



## JoT

Kutusov said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Albatross with a Soviet Coastguard dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :notworthy: :notworthy: That's one of coolest Vostoks ever! I've spend hours and hours on ebay trying to get one until I gave up!
Click to expand...

It was one of those lucky EBay punts a blurred picture and a Ukrainian seller you can see the result!


----------



## Steve's Dad




----------



## JoT

This old Scuba Dude had a run out this week


----------



## martinzx

Been wearing these USSR's this week


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Been wearing these USSR's this week


That Poljot is very nice! But I'm always a sucker for tonneau cases... when I've opened this page, on the first split second, my brained said: "That's a nice Amphibia MkII!!"

30 jewels!!  What movement is that? Auto 2616?


----------



## martinzx

[



Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been wearing these USSR's this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Poljot is very nice! But I'm always a sucker for tonneau cases... when I've opened this page, on the first split second, my brained said: "That's a nice Amphibia MkII!!"
> 
> 30 jewels!!  What movement is that? Auto 2616?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate,

Yes it is a 2616.1H, it is not a common caliber, quite delicate in fact, also rare in this dial & case & it has 20mm lugs,

been wearing it alot & very pleased with it


----------



## Kutusov

And so you should! Very, very nice, with if those are 20mm lugs, it's not small at all  :lol:

Is the case steel of plated? I'm guessing plated by the way it shines and the looks on the very small scratch at 1. Very nice case shape, I love those slight angles that make it almost hexagonal. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> And so you should! Very, very nice, with if those are 20mm lugs, it's not small at all  :lol:
> 
> Is the case steel of plated? I'm guessing plated by the way it shines and the looks on the very small scratch at 1. Very nice case shape, I love those slight angles that make it almost hexagonal. :thumbsup:


Yes mate plated but in great condition, the macro make it looks worse than it is, no marks hardly at all


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Yes mate plated but in great condition, the macro make it looks worse than it is, no marks hardly at all


Oh, I'm sure it is! I know how photos bring up all the nasty little markings and tinny scratches on those kind of cases and, even so, there's almost nothing of that to be seen on yours! Quite the catch, that one!


----------



## vortex89

Just sold this one and thinking of replacing it already but it was too small for me!


----------



## martinzx

vortex89 said:


> Just sold this one and thinking of replacing it already but it was too small for me!


That is a fine old signal watch, looked to be in great condition, would that have the 2 piece back-case??

Cheers Martin


----------



## dapper

Ural today..........


----------



## JoT

Gave this fine example of an OKEAH a run out today


----------



## Vaurien

JoT said:


> Gave this fine example of an OKEAH a run out today


   

A beauty! In great condition! :russian:


----------



## Dazzer

That is lovely Jot :notworthy:

Dare I say it, looks rather good on a NATO too.


----------



## martinzx

JoT said:


> Gave this fine example of an OKEAH a run out today


The original Okeah has to be one of the best looking USSR's Chrono's :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Wearing this Raketa today


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Wearing this Raketa today


A Raketa gentleman! :big_boss:


----------



## sangman2000

bsa said:


> This one will be on for Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i noticed my daughter was wearing this when going out last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky buggers just help themselves :thumbsup: .


Really nice big zim, got one myself on expandable bracelet picked mine up for Â£15on leather I have seen quite a few of these and the green is never the same. dont know how old they are but mine keeps good time


----------



## sangman2000

bsa said:


> This one will be on for Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i noticed my daughter was wearing this when going out last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky buggers just help themselves :thumbsup: .


really nice big zim, got one myself on expandable braceletpicked mine up for Â£15on leather. i have seen quite a few of these a the green is never the same. dont know how old they are but mine keeps good time


----------



## sangman2000

Not really russian but this v e this afternoon


----------



## Vaurien

Next week is a holiday week in Italy







.

I'll be able to go to the seaside.

I'm wondering: which watch? A russian one? :russian:

Maybe this one will be on my wrist:



Sportivnie bianco n.1 di AVaurien, su Flickr

On April, 25, we remember when all nazis were driven away form Italy, in 1945.

So maybe I'll wear this other watch:



Pobeda 1MCh3 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> On April, 25, we remember when all nazis were driven away form Italy, in 1945.


Oh?? It's also the date of our 1974 revolution that brought down decades of right-wing dictatorship here in Portugal:


----------



## William_Wilson

Two things stand out in that photo. The first thing is that the soldiers look completely bored. The second thing is that Eddie Vedder must have a time machine or Donald Sutherland dropped by to have a look.



















Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Two things stand out in that photo. The first thing is that the soldiers look completely bored. The second thing is that Eddie Vedder must have a time machine or Donald Sutherland dropped by to have a look.


 :lol:

The picture was taken on the 25th, so it was the day of the revolution. It was started by part of the Armed Forces and news had it that columns from other divisions, not aligned in the coup thing, were rolling to Lisbon where things started up. So they were probably not feeling very cheerful as there was a big chance things could turn out nasty and they could have been crushed within a few hours later. So I don't think they were bored but nervous and scared.

Turned out nothing happened and it was a bloodless coup. Plenty of nasty stuff on the months that followed, with the Communist Party trying to take over and an awful process of leaving the African territories that left us with a scar until this day.

Touchy subject for us, so back off hey? :taz: :lol:


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> On April, 25, we remember when all nazis were driven away form Italy, in 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?? It's also the date of our 1974 revolution that brought down decades of right-wing dictatorship here in Portugal:
Click to expand...

Yes! I can remember THAT April, 25, 1974.









That was a beautiful day for all democratic europe people :yes:


----------



## Draygo

With apologies to Renato...

I've been wearing this reissued Shturmanskie a lot lately and (although I know a grey strap with a grey dial is very obvious and unimaginative) it comes into its own on the more utilitarian nylon strap.










BTW, Roy's NATOs are perfect!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> With apologies to Renato...
> 
> I've been wearing this reissued Shturmanskie a lot lately and (although I know a grey strap with a grey dial is very obvious and unimaginative) it comes into its own on the more utilitarian nylon strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Roy's NATOs are perfect!


    :crybaby:


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With apologies to Renato...
> 
> I've been wearing this reissued Shturmanskie a lot lately and (although I know a grey strap with a grey dial is very obvious and unimaginative) it comes into its own on the more utilitarian nylon strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Roy's NATOs are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby:
Click to expand...

Don't cry, Renato!

:yahoo:

We must admit it's a nice combo!


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Don't cry, Renato!
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> We must admit it's a nice combo!


Never!!!










And Dave knows better too as he was the one who pointed me out to these!


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry, Renato!
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> We must admit it's a nice combo!
> 
> 
> 
> And Dave knows better too as he was the one who pointed me out to these!
Click to expand...

Ooh, I'd forgotten those! I might give one a try again.... One day!

(Thanks for your support, Anna!)

Edit: I've just noticed your* internal bezel is different. Mine has a zero, not a triangle at 12, for example.

*before you got tired of it and sold it ;-)


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> [
> 
> Edit: I've just noticed your* internal bezel is different. Mine has a zero, not a triangle at 12, for example.
> 
> *before you got tired of it and sold it ;-)


And not just that, your's more true to real deal... the subdial hands on yours are like the original watch, mine are the reissue version, same as the ones you see on the Okeah reissue etc. Anyway, mine's not mine anymore, so I don't care! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Anyway, wearing one of these after spending an arm and a leg on replacement straps... (my usual crappy night-shots...)

Before...










After...



















Be honest... I just wasted my money, didn't I? :blink:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Be honest... I just wasted my money, didn't I? :blink:


Not at all... But you might want to put some cash aside for basics like light bulbs...


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Not at all... But you might want to put some cash aside for basics like light bulbs...


I know, I know... seems like all my lamps have low watts bulbs. Besides, remember that I am an heavy smoker, so all the bulbs get a nice nicotine patina pretty fast


----------



## Draygo

Forgive my feeble joke. I think you've developed a bit of a trademark style with the 'mood lighting'... So don't change a thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Forgive my feeble joke. I think you've developed a bit of a trademark style with the 'mood lighting'... So don't change a thing. :thumbsup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinzx

Was wearing these USSR's this week


----------



## deerworrier

my only one so far but im looking to grow the commie collection, they do a rather nice gmt which should be in the box before too long


----------



## deerworrier

ooh! silly boy, this is on a few times of late too.










dont know much about them but i believe they still qualify as russian? i just like the fact i can buy an affordable watch with great looks :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

deerworrier said:


> dont know much about them but i believe they still qualify as russian? i just like the fact i can buy an affordable watch with great looks :thumbup:


...depends on the age. Sekonda was, in effect, the export brand name for numerous Russian watch factories, including Poljot. But the current Sekonda has no Russian connection. Not sure when the connection ended (pre '91, I think?), but yours looks quite modern so it's unlikely to be Russian. I may be wrong though... 

Russian or not, it's a good looking watch. You can't beat a knurled crown


----------



## Vaurien

Just changed the strap:



Strela di AVaurien, su Flickr

I know, I know.... it's a white nato...

But I can justify it, Renato! :stop:

Don't you think that a white strap isn't military at all, so it cannot be a NATO thing? Just a white textile thing... please.... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Draygo

Well I like it Anna. The cat doesn't seem too bothered. And Renato will hate it. That's all three possible responses covered, then...


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> But I can justify it, Renato! :stop:
> 
> Don't you think that a white strap isn't military at all, so it cannot be a NATO thing? Just a white textile thing... please.... :sweatdrop:


Ermmm... ok, I'll let it slide this time. Besides, didn't the cosmonauts wore those watches on a big textile strap over the suit? I really have no idea how those straps were but they had to be something close to a NATO strap.... OMG!!!!! WHAT DID I JUST SAID??? WHAT DID I JUST REALISED!!! WHERE'S MY RAZOR??? WHERE'RE MY RADIAL VEINS???











Draygo said:


> Well I like it Anna. The cat doesn't seem too bothered. And Renato will hate it. That's all three possible responses covered, then...


There's also another one... I like the cat!!! Forgot his name though... I know it's something-the-fat-cat... Vicktor? Or am I mistaking him for Zenitar?


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I can justify it, Renato! :stop:
> 
> Don't you think that a white strap isn't military at all, so it cannot be a NATO thing? Just a white textile thing... please.... :sweatdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm... ok, I'll let it slide this time. Besides, didn't the cosmonauts wore those watches on a big textile strap over the suit? I really have no idea how those straps were but they had to be something close to a NATO strap.... OMG!!!!! WHAT DID I JUST SAID??? WHAT DID I JUST REALISED!!! WHERE'S MY RAZOR??? WHERE'RE MY RADIAL VEINS???
Click to expand...

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Kutusov said:


> There's also another one... I like the cat!!! Forgot his name though... I know it's something-the-fat-cat... Vicktor? Or am I mistaking him for Zenitar?


Ivan! He's Ivan the cat... quite like Viktor, you know, but my cat cannot send you an amphibia :tongue2:


----------



## Vaurien

Draygo said:


> Well I like it Anna. The cat doesn't seem too bothered. And Renato will hate it. That's all three possible responses covered, then...


Thank you! I know I can trust on you, Draygo :yes:


----------



## Vaurien

But I have a surprise for you! :taz:

A new old watch on my wrist..... just a moment, I must take some pictures.

:russian:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Ivan! He's Ivan the cat... quite like Viktor, you know, but my cat cannot send you an amphibia :tongue2:


Ah, Ivan!! That's it!! Like the first Tsar of Russia... Ivan the Terrible!










Cat's a lot cuter though... :lol:


----------



## Dazzer

Love the Watch, love the strap Anna. :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu

Vaurien said:


> Just changed the strap:
> 
> 
> 
> Strela di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> I know, I know.... it's a white nato...
> 
> But I can justify it, Renato! :stop:
> 
> Don't you think that a white strap isn't military at all, so it cannot be a NATO thing? Just a white textile thing... please.... :sweatdrop:


Lovely Strela, and lovely cat. Gets my vote :thumbsup:

(now that it's been officially approved by Field Marshall Kutusov)

From what little i understand of cats i'd say the fact that he's sleeping is a sign of approval too.

When they're not pleased about things they tend to make it very very obvious.

Just thinking actually - i can understand Renato's rants about Russian watches on nato straps, but shouldn't it extend to Swiss watches too?

Switzerland have never been in NATO either


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> Just thinking actually - i can understand Renato's rants about Russian watches on nato straps, but shouldn't it extend to Swiss watches too?
> 
> Switzerland have never been in NATO either


Man... no one gets me!!! :sadwalk: The point is not if the watch comes from a NATO aligned country! The point is that NATO was an "enemy" of Russia, something that come out of WW2 to balance the power in Europe and the red threat! So it's pretty much like painting a swastika on a T-34 or a meatball on the wings of a P51 Mustang!

Besides... the Swiss... what weapons do they use?






I didn't bother to watch the whole thing but I think I've saw a Pandur APC (Austria?), a Leopard tank (Germany) and the rifles are H&K G3 (Germany) if I'm not mistaken... so it's all NATO equipment!

...oh wait, the Pope's mercenaries probably have original Swiss made axes/pikes







:dwarf:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Man... no one gets me!!! :sadwalk: The point is not if the watch comes from a NATO aligned country! The point is that NATO was an "enemy" of Russia, something that come out of WW2 to balance the power in Europe and the red threat!


NATO and the ComBloc militaries were the same thing. Two sides of the same coin. Their primary function was to prevent the White House or the Kremlin from blowing up the world. These militaries were the hand brake that kept the nuclear bandwagon, that both sides jumped on. from rolling away out of control. No aircraft, submarine, tank, rifle or watch strap made a difference. They might as well of had the exact same equipment, it was all so similar.

Anyway, summing up, NATO and the ComBloc forces were part of the same military complex. Therefore, it's all good.  :lol:

Oh, one more thing, the Swiss are neutral and will remain that way until somebody tries to steal their gold.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Oh, one more thing, the Swiss are neutral and will remain that way until somebody tries to steal their gold.


Who?? The people that put it there in the first place?? Why do you think they get to be neutral for 500 years?

BTW, haven't checked the nuclear warheads stockpile lately... how many times can they still send us all to Kingdom Come if they feel bored? (not the Swiss, mind...)


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> Man... no one gets me!!! :sadwalk:


Yep - you got that right !!	You're a whole lot nuttier than i could've imagined :lol:

Speaking of nuts .....let's get back on









This week i have not surprisingly been mostly wearing my new Buran 3133.

Yummy


----------



## Draygo

Cool photo Nick - and you're right: yummy.


----------

